# How much processing power???



## sonikaccord (Jun 15, 2008)

If a carputer was running 8 channels with each channel having it's own eq, ta, phase, etc. Could it get away with a core 2 duo mobile processor and still have enough left over for other infotainment things? This would be through a pci soundcard.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

